# Thomas Peter - 07.09.08



## xJG30

*Please note that my mum has pretty much had to write most of this as I can't remember anything other than the epidural and Thomas making his appearance.*

September 3rd 2008, my 24th birthday. I started to get blurred vision that didn&#8217;t get any better as the day wore on, so my dad rang the doctors and the doctor took my blood pressure which was very high. He said that there was a possibility that I had pre-eclampsia and he rang the Derby city General hospital and said that I was to go straight down. Luckily I had my hospital bag already packed ready for the birth of my baby. 

We all went to the hospital and they did lots of tests on me and confirmed that I had pre-eclampsia. My blood pressure was very high, the protein in my urine was also very high, I had blurred vision and oedema. They said that I had to be admitted immediately as this was a serious condition and if it went untreated could lead to fitting and even death.

The next two days consisted of more tests and being kept under observation. On Saturday 6th September 2008 I was moved down to the labour ward as they were going to induce me 3 weeks early. My mum said that she would stay with me as she was my birth partner. They put 2 monitors on my belly, 1 to monitor babies heartbeat and 1 to monitor contractions. I was given a pessary and they waited 6 hours but nothing happened so they gave me another one, still nothing. At 10.00 Saturday night they decided that they could not wait any longer as my blood pressure and protein levels were even higher. They decided to break my waters. They did this at 11.15. 

I started in labour. Each contraction got worse. By this time I was hooked up to a bp machine. A saline drip as I was dehydrated, a hormone drip and a magnesium sulphate drip. The pain got worse. They said that I needed an epidural as this would lower my blood pressure and relieve some of the pain.

The anaesthetist arrived and did the epidural. It worked for a while but it also gave me very violent shivers. After a while it did not work anymore and so they gave me a top up. Once again it was fine for a while. By this time my cervix was 3cm dilated. They then decided that they could not wait any longer and examined me and started to up the dose of hormones to make my cervix more dilated. I was examined again after an hour and the cervix was fully dilated and they could feel babies head although he was facing upwards and they wanted him facing downwards so they turned him

They told me I needed to push for half an hour. This was very hard, I was in so much pain and could not have another top up of the epidural or it would stop me pushing. After the half hour was up they said that I could not push any more as my blood pressure was even higher and I would have to have an assisted birth. They put my legs up in a stirrup and took the end of the bed off. A midwife, sister and 3 consultants all came into the room. 

One consultant gowned up and took out what looked like a huge sink plug with a chain on it. She then injected an anaesthetic into my vagina. She had to cut me to allow baby to come out. She attached this to the babies head and told me to push. As I did she pulled on the chain. I felt a tickle and Tom was born at 10.02 on the morning of Sunday 7th September 2008 weighing 6lb 10oz after 11 hours of labour. 

They put him straight on my chest and mum took pictures to show to dad who was in the waiting room. They then brought out the placenta which also felt like a tickle. They put baby to my breast and he took a little milk and then fell asleep.

After a while my dad was allowed in and he was able to cuddle baby. They then cleaned me up and said that I had to go on the high dependency ward. I was kept on this ward until 11th September. Baby had a touch of jaundice and an eye infection. My stitches were very sore but it was good to be going home.

On 12th September the community midwife visited and did tests on baby, his weight had gone down to 6lb 3oz, but this is normal, and made an appointment for me to visit Ripley hospital the next day to the post natal clinic.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs425.ash1/23517_1369316921884_1500553962_962945_7078554_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs385.snc3/23517_1369316881883_1500553962_962944_8083068_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs241.ash1/16843_1312822229552_1500553962_844257_7553797_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs385.snc3/23517_1369315641852_1500553962_962916_4496145_n.jpg


----------



## x-amy-x

He is perfect. You did so well. Glad to have you back. Hope you are recovering well
xxx


----------



## Vickie

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Laura1984

He's gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## HkLiz

Awww he's so cute!!!


----------



## ryder

He is adorable! Hope you feel better sooN!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!


----------



## polo_princess

congrats hun!!


----------



## classyburd

congrats hun, hope you and baby are well


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations hun, he's gorgeous x


----------



## babezone

congrats hes gorgeous x x x


----------



## xJG30

Thanks guys, i'm on the mend slowly :)


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Gorgeous :) Congrats


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done hes adorable x


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun he is gorgeous x


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations and what a a head of hair!! He is perfect xx


----------



## Freya

HI Gemlou, really pleased to hear you're on the mend now! Congratulations on the safe arrival of Thomas. He's beautiful. xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your new arrival :happydance:

xx


----------



## Heather.78

so cute gemlou congrats hunnie well done you hope your feeling better now big hugs


----------



## Frankie

well done x


----------



## mumy2princess

Congrats hun he's gorgeous =D xx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations his lovely. Hope u feel better soon :)


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats! what a birth story but luckily a good outcome. x


----------



## Miss Duke

Wow what a story! Congrats, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## xJG30

Thanks girls, We're getting there, having few aches and pains and gotta get checked out on monday :(

Had enough of hospitals and doctors now :lol:


----------



## suzan

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## xJG30

Thanks :D


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh wow! I'm sorry to hear you had to go through all of that. Thomas is BEAUTIFUL :) (and btw I love the name Thomas) Congrats on your baby boy :)


----------



## xJG30

Thanks :D
It's all worth it though and at least I made it through to tell the tale :D


----------



## VanWest

Congrats, he is so cute, I love his chin! :) Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Donna79x

He is gorg hun, well done n congrats xxx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Becki77

Congrats Gem, you did really well! x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Gem, your baby is gorgeous. You did so well, especially after all the worry of the pre-eclampsia. 

xxx


----------



## SuzyQ

Hope your recovering well-congrats on hour gorgeous little boy x


----------



## luckylady911

He's a beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Rumpskin

Gorgeous little boy - congrats darling x


----------



## cupcake

Hi hun, congrats, i also had an assisted vacuum delivery, quite scary but im sure you welcomed the help after all that pushing, its exhausting! well done and hes gorgeous!


----------



## FEDup1981

aww hes lovely, he even has the same chin as you, aww. Sorry you had a tough time, but he was sooo worth it xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw. Congratulations hunni. 

He's beautiful. 8)


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations, hes lovely :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

What a cutie! I love the dimple in his chin, Grace has one! Congrats! x


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he is gorgeous x


----------



## keelykat

It sounds like you had a tough time, but well worth it in the end-he's gorgeous. x x

Big congrats, i hope you feel better soon too. x x


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## xJG30

Thanks peeps :D



cupcake said:


> Hi hun, congrats, i also had an assisted vacuum delivery, quite scary but im sure you welcomed the help after all that pushing, its exhausting! well done and hes gorgeous!

Definitely was scary, mum keeps reliving some of the convo's i had about not wanting to push :lol:


----------



## Belle

congrats hun, he's such a cutie!!


----------



## Blob

Congratulations!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my goodness he's beautiful. Hope you are recovering well
:hugs:


----------



## carries

Look at that little chin!!! Awww bless he is adorable :)


----------



## PeanutBean

What a cute little man! Sorry the birth was complicated but now you have your lovely little boy!


----------



## AC81

Sounds like you were amazing. Your little man is sooo beautiful! Congratulations x


----------



## xJG30

Thanks :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

He is gorgeous hun


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## SalJay

Well done!!! Glad you're both safe. He looks like you!!! x


----------



## charliebear

Congrats, he's gorgeous. x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun!! He's so cute!! And he def look like you, he's got your mouth I think.
xx


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## xJG30

Thanks girls :)


----------



## Vicky2806

Congrats XxX :happydance:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done hes gorgeous x


----------



## jms895

Congratulations and well done for being so brave. Beautiful little boy x


----------



## kookie

hes gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## xJG30

Thanks, I'm so proud of him :D


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## xJG30

Thank you. It's hard to believe he's 3 in 4 months :o :cloud9:


----------



## Meg26

Beautiful baby grew into a very handsome boy =) I bet hes a little heartbreaker now =p


----------



## xJG30

Indeed, breaks my heart so many times (in a good way) :)


----------

